# Heatwave 2009 at Swords Dublin this Sunday



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

Theres a show on in Swords in Dublin this Sunday anybody from here going i think i will take a run down myself


----------



## Feens (Sep 18, 2007)

BillyT said:


> Theres a show on in Swords in Dublin this Sunday anybody from here going i think i will take a run down myself


I Was ment to have my car on a stand for BMW-Driver but it fell thru for some reason i mite be there to spectate:thumb:


----------



## DesH (Nov 17, 2008)

Ill be there, will have the gtir on a stand once i get it going:lol: 

It wont be as clean as id like it to be but over the next few days ill be giving it my all to try bring the paint back to somewhat respectable


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

i was thinking about filling my boot with stuff if theres anyone needing any thing


----------



## DUBLIN HITMAN (Feb 13, 2009)

nice one billy 
talk to you sunday m8


----------



## John G (Aug 16, 2007)

Had I have known you were coming down south I'd have arranged to meet you Billy. Hope you had a good day at the show, but I heard it wasn't great.


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

It was very poor all the good looking galmour girls must have been busy that weekend
John it's only £9 for delivery now upto 20kg that's cheap as chips


----------



## dermot500 (Nov 25, 2008)

*message for dublin hitman*

Morning Dublin Hitman, dermot is my name, dermot500 on dw.
Just told yesterday company i work for is closing down, would it be possible to leave your e mail address so i can chat to you as a while ago you thought about starting up your own business in detailing, just to pick your brain
My e mail address is [email protected].
THANKS


----------

